# Water dog!



## cloudpump (Oct 20, 2015)

D'jango loves water. And his recall was perfect tonight.


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

That's what we did today!Don't you just love to watch them enjoying themselves so much?I need to remember my camera next time.Nice pictures!


----------



## cloudpump (Oct 20, 2015)

All pictures were on my phone. I need to buy a good camera.


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

Wait until he turns into mud puppy!


----------



## cloudpump (Oct 20, 2015)

MineAreWorkingline said:


> Wait until he turns into mud puppy!


He almost turned into horse poop puppy....
Hopefully other people will post water pics. Hint hint


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)




----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

Sorry about that, my pc is not letting me post pics or view many of them today.


----------



## cloudpump (Oct 20, 2015)

Lol, it happens.


----------



## viking (May 2, 2014)

As requested:


----------



## viking (May 2, 2014)

Me neither. Website, maybe?


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

How is your "like" button working? Mine kind of fades and stays that way. I also had some problems viewing pictures earlier.


----------



## viking (May 2, 2014)

Exact same.


----------



## viking (May 2, 2014)

Its the website. Just checked another thread, surgical insemination. They're having the same problem over there.


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

Long story short, something happened to my pc this afternoon. Then I noticed all this and I can't tell you how many times I restarted trying to fix this! LOL! When I tried the laptop and got the same, it finally got me to thinking.


----------



## viking (May 2, 2014)

Cloudpump-
Sorry we derailed your thread for the moment, though I've no doubt the hiccup will be set right shortly.


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

Hopefull! I want to post some pictures.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

My iPad is fried and I'm on my phone usually when I'm this forum- there is no like button. 
Great photos the ones I can see.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)




----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)




----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

Those are great pics!


----------



## MamaofLEO (Aug 8, 2014)

I am jealous of the ocean, river and lake accessible pup families  When summer comes around, we are in the lake all the time in Northern WI...we all can't wait! 

Great pup/water picks!


----------



## cloudpump (Oct 20, 2015)

Lake Ontario, Sodus Bay. I couldn't keep him out of the water.


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

Very nice!


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

Somehow I missed the last set of pictures. Very nice and what a good looking dog!

Are his eyes lighter like that or is that the sun? I love light eyes on a dog.


----------



## cloudpump (Oct 20, 2015)

MineAreWorkingline said:


> Somehow I missed the last set of pictures. Very nice and what a good looking dog!
> 
> Are his eyes lighter like that or is that the sun? I love light eyes on a dog.


No, they are normal color. He was working on sit, rather than lunge for the stick and take my hand off moment. I learned its not cute the hard way...


----------



## Heartandsoul (Jan 5, 2012)

I hit like on every post with pics. Couldn't help it this is a really fun thread. Lol.


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

Heartandsoul said:


> I hit like on every post with pics. Couldn't help it this is a really fun thread. Lol.


Then pick a theme and start a thread too! :smile2:


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Enjoyed the photos I love to see dogs having fun in or by the water!


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

One of the things I always enjoyed most with my shepherds -the love of water. 

https://youtu.be/s3vI8BhPZ3E


----------



## cloudpump (Oct 20, 2015)

I think these are in order. But last night it was 88 and muggy, so why not go play in the water. Sorry so many pictures, but tried to get the whole sequence in.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Max and Luna 








Max imitating a speed boat 
https://instagram.com/p/BjIrPZkl3lw/


----------

